# Portugal newspaper in English



## Tonyjo (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there a newspaper circulating in the Silver Coast area printed in English? If so where can copies be obtained?

In the Algarve and parts of Spain I have found papers printed in English to be useful in both giving local news and events and in advertising English speaking tradesman.

If there is not are there any web sites covering the area giving this information?


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

It's not a newspaper but a magazine available to view online ///// snip ///


----------



## Tonyjo (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks very much


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

There is "Portugal News" published on Fridays, which we call rather disparagingly "Algarve News" because they do tend to concentrate on that area but there are sometimes useful items about changes in law etc. and the TV schedule. /// snip////


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As MC says Portugal News you can get or order from W H Smith also access online


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can get it in the paper shop i n Intermarche and the one in Pingu Doce in Obidos. Or at Unionjacs in Sao Martinho


----------



## Tonyjo (Jun 28, 2012)

Maggy Crawford said:


> There is "Portugal News" published on Fridays, which we call rather disparagingly "Algarve News" because they do tend to concentrate on that area but there are sometimes useful items about changes in law etc. and the TV schedule. ///snip///.


Many thanks for the information


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

You can get ////snip///// in magazine format as well. They have their offices in Caldas da Rainha. Can find out for you where to get it in your area, they usually send me a few that I distribute for free at the South Africans in Portugal drinks up evenings in Cascais


----------

